# Hi! Newbie here with a Stanza question



## vintagegamer1980 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi. I am new here. I know a little about cars, but have never worked on any imports before. Everything I have worked with before has been a GM product.

My sister has gotten a '87 Stanza and wants to do some mods. Nothing to fancy, intake, exhaust, spoiler, bumpers... that kinda stuff. From what I have seen on the net, it does'nt look like there is much out there from Stanzas. (much to my surprise!) Is that accurate? Does anyone have some recomendations where I can get some after market stuff from for an 87 Stanza?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## mike1988 (Sep 6, 2005)

hey man there are practicaly no mass produced aftermarket parts pretty much everything is gonna have to be custom made for her car there are some write ups on www.antrx.com on how to do certain mods but you have to join to see them


----------

